# grip tight sockets featured on diy cool tools



## SunnyD HVAC (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.bt-andf.com/index.php

Mr Grunde featured grip tight sockets on the diy show cool tools they
are basically a six point socket with cams in it also made in usa. 

I saw a 17piece set on amazon for like 60 bucks plus shipping I just wondered about some my fellow of wet-heads opinions.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I never tried them. I drill them out, then use an easy out.


----------

